# Image edited in Topaz...



## inkjunkie (Jul 11, 2019)

Having a bit of an apparent brain cramp. I spend a lot of time with my camera gear at the local racetrack, sort of the unofficial official photographer. Right now I am working on images from 9 different dates. I have the images I want flagged, and then numbered  5 for Facebook & 4 for Instagram. In the past what I have done was just click on the Motorsports tab then select the necessary filters (flagged and rated equal to or greater than 4). When I come across a picture I want to edit in Topaz I would right click on it and send it to Topaz as a "copy with LR edits". Change what I wanted to in Topaz, apply the changes and then hit save.  The image would then appear in a stack in the Motorsports set.  For some reason that has all changed...that or I am imagining that was how I did it previously. 
This is how I have my collections formed into a set. 




Now...well....when I do things as I did before the Topaz edited image does not show up in my Motorsport set. If I am lucky it will show up in the original dated folder, if I am really lucky it will show up in the collections folder. But normally what has been happening is the TIFF that I created does not show up in any of the LR folders. It will be in the Windows folder. More than once I have had both the RAW & TIFF image both just vanish. They are not in the Windows folder. I have done a search of my hard drives...nothing. 
Started a thread on the Adobe site, have been told that LR has never head the ability to save an image from an external editor in a set, that it will only save it in the original folder as well as the collection folder. 
If I have you confused by the way I worded this please say so...as it makes 0 sense to me. 
Perhaps I am imagining the way I used to use an external editor???


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 11, 2019)

Just had another image disappear out of LR entirely. Both the RAW and the the TIFF from Topaz are in the Windows folder....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm slightly mystified. I just tried sending a photo to Topaz and it was added to the collection, because I was viewing the collection at the time. It wouldn't be added to the collection if I was viewing a folder, but would still be added to the folder.


----------

